# Total Exhaust System Replacement



## mtibus (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi I am a newbie to the forum. For the last 12 years I have been driving a 2003 Nissan Maxima SE with 200 K miles (yes I have oil issues) . It has gotten to the point where the entire exhaust (pre-cats, cat, resonator...etc.) need replacement. Does anyone know if it is possible to replace the exhaust without the precats but just have a performance cat, resonator, and a pipe back to the muffler only? If this is possible where (which company or website) can I look? Everything I have seen thus far includes all of the above. Thank you.


----------

